# Limiting Tailgate Opening Height



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

The Atlas is the longest and tallest car I have ever owned. Since my wife prefers NOT to back the car into garage, the rear end of the car is very close to the garage door, and sometimes when we lift open the tailgate, it touched the raised garage door. Some parking lots in my area also have low ceiling or pipes hanging up there, causing the open tailgate hitting the ceiling or pipes.

I'm wondering if there is any way to limit the opening height or the tailgate so it doesn't rise much higher than the roof. We have the cheapest S trim :laugh: so it comes with manual tailgate. Any DIY or OEM ideas are appreciated.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you find about it in the OM when you checked?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have not seen any out there who has done a modification to limit the opening. I know the powered ones have the capability to program the the opening hight.


----------



## Appletini (Apr 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKJVAEJCJts

Apparently you just stop it at the height you want or pull it back down to the height you want, then press and hold the button on the tailgate until you hear a chirp.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Appletini said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKJVAEJCJts
> 
> Apparently you just stop it at the height you want or pull it back down to the height you want, then press and hold the button on the tailgate until you hear a chirp.


This is for the ones with power lift gate. The OP has the S model and that is manually operated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> This is for the ones with power lift gate. The OP has the S model and that is manually operated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel it will be pretty stupid if I tie a paracord to the handle...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No t without some sort of rigging job - it's manual so open/closed.


----------



## Ssowinski (May 19, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> No t without some sort of rigging job - it's
> manual so open/closed.


You could try putting small blocks of hard rubber up top behind the two main hinges to see if you can limit how far they will open.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> No t without some sort of rigging job - it's manual so open/closed.


Have you considered shorter extension lift struts?


----------

